# 12 reps vs 10, 8, 6, 4, 2



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey all.

I was wondering if any of you got experience with this, in the 70's alot of bodybuilders did high/low rep in each exercise like for bench, start at 10, then 8 reps, 6, 4, 2, and then maybe end with light 12 rep.

I'm currently on 4x12 reps, on most compound exercises, but i'm wondering what you all think of the 70's rep range, 10, 8 etc.

Compared to eachother which one yields the most succes in gaining muscle. ?


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

Its just pyramid training, you might find that you gain more on one set of rep ranges but tht wont last forever.

IMO its vital to vary rep ranges to achieve maximum gains, (don't mean in 1 workout but in general)

If u find a certain range works best for u just use tht range more than the other ranges


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

yeah i could do something different, i am on a 6 day split. so i could do 1st part of the week 4x12 and 2nd part the other one, and maybe keep mixing them. up.


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

tht is one option, but the way I meant was pick a rep range stick at tht for 4-6 weeks and then change it up, once ur body adapts u need a new stimulus


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

i do 16 week routines but reps range is like

week 1 = 12 reps

week 2 = 8 reps

week 3 = 4 reps for compound lifts and drop sets for isolation movements

then repeat that until 16 weeks.

then i will do a speed week of how many reps i can get in a set time etc, then rest week and go again


----------



## Peacock7 (Mar 10, 2013)

Simple lower reps if you are wanting to gain that strength of higher reps if you are looking for the mass.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

was on low reps 6-5 for about 3 weeks and didnt grow a bit, not only that i didnt grow but i also lost some strength. by the time i realised it wasnt working out for me, i couldnt do the same number of reps i used to do on a weight. 12-10 to reps work best for me, ever since i went back to them ive been growing like weed but yeah, as other people have said it varies from person to person.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Why do 12 reps?

If the body can only get 11 reps on a set to try for the 12th risks injury and takes stress away from the target muscle.

If you can do 13 reps why stop at 12 you're only cutting your self short.

Rep ranges are a good GUIDE but you need to push a set to the point of target muscular failure (big difference to complete failure...stop the set once you can't perform another rep correctly...once the tension shifts onto other muscles further reps become useless)


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Peacock7 said:


> Simple lower reps if you are wanting to gain that strength of higher reps if you are looking for the mass.


think you got that the wrong way round fella.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

fastcar_uk said:


> think you got that the wrong way round fella.


That's what I've always read, high reps mass and low reps for strength.


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lower reps is more focused at relative strength.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I stick to 10-12 on most lifts

For bi and tris I go higher reps and for a pump


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Mez said:


> That's what I've always read, high reps mass and low reps for strength.


No mate, high reps low weight are good for endurance stimulating your fast twitch muscle fibres. Low reps heavy weight build mass. You don't see power lifters doing high reps to gain strength or mass.

Switching the amount if reps can shock a muscle into growth. It's all about keeping the muscle guessing.

All these big guys advocating 100 rep sets didn't get their size doing that in their early years.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well I dont think that low reps build any more mass than higher reps of 8 or even 12.

We have both slow and fast twitch fibers, so 70% of your 1 rep max hits 90% of both slow and fast twitch muscles.

Also, I see many guys go heavy with crappy form which suggests they should be going lighter anyway.

8-12 rep ranges is just fine, but as con suggested, it is about getting an adaptive response through stimulation.

Stimulate, don't annihilate.


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

ConP said:


> Why do 12 reps?
> 
> If the body can only get 11 reps on a set to try for the 12th risks injury and takes stress away from the target muscle.
> 
> ...


Sounds like great advice! I have always been must do 4 sets of 8 no matter how easy the first set is..


----------

